# The world's most useless machine version 2.0



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Useless to most, but I'm sure some haunters out there could make something of this for their haunt.

http://gadgetbox.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/05/12/6624781-the-worlds-most-useless-machine-version-20


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like a job for....Otaku!


The little hissy fit at the end of the video cracks me up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...I see a candy dish.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now there's an idea, Jeff - some candy to lure in the unwary, a little skeletal hand reaching out, and a screaming fit at the end - total coolness!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is pretty funny. It does just scream to be used as a prop, but what


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I always liked the original version but this one is pretty sweet. I like how it takes away the switch at the end. That is just awesome. I wonder how long it takes to reset?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

*Rofl!*

Ok, THAT is genius!

I have a co-worker who is obsessed with the v1.0 version of this box, so that's what I thought I was getting ready to see here.

*YAWN*

Then the little box flips out and goes nuts!?! I almost fell out of my seat laughing. That caught me off guard.

And I agree, the switch pulling back inside the box is just icing on the cake.

Here is the link talking about the build on Hackaday.
http://hackaday.com/2011/05/10/dont...utm_campaign=Feed:+hackaday/LgoM+(Hack+a+Day)

And here is a Google Translate version of the builder's blog.

http://translate.google.com/transla.../d061333/folder/1043931.html?m=lc&p=2&act=url


----------

